# PS3 MW2 Clan



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kinda in the same style as for theX360 one but for PS3....

DW Clan tag ofc :lol:

username *ninja592* if any1 wants to add usually play ground wars though....:lol:

im going on now so will probably change mine from wolf.....:lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

afc1988

I'll add you ninja as I only have one space left and you can add everyone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

presty10
:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

slimreaper_uk i have one other member on friend list and normally play on ffa or ground war


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

hulk20 is my username. mw2 addict, feel free too add me lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

mouthymatt :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

John-R-

Generally in FFA, TDM or Mosh Pit for a change now and then :thumb: 

John


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Dream-Clean for me


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

GK-24 :thumb:

I play on Ground War and like a little bit of the auld Mosh Pit!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fin2982

always on something there


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

GIZTO29 Groundwar, TDM is where you'll find me


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> GIZTO29 Groundwar, TDM is where you'll find me


I'm sure I've played against you in TDM 

John


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you guys set up a DW clan, if so you up for a clan vs clan match?


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

bunds1

i will start getting you all added.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

St7ckz for me im up for a game of anything.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone struggling to get signed to psn mines has been telling me my email and password is wrong. weird its started to happen right after the latest update.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I did have this problem 2 days ago, all working yesterday then my PS3 packed up RLOD!!!

Got a new 320GB one now add me *Livewire68*, prestige 9, also have a second profile *hagandaz82* staying on level 70 on that one... K/D around 1.8 on both accounts.


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumb:alanfife


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Add me retro_al i might need to delete some old contacts,message me if you cant add me


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm on most nights hardcore tdm for me as I'm trying to finish the challanges for the wa2000 pea shooter.wilford7 psn name.


----------



## scotta (Apr 9, 2010)

bunds said:


> anyone struggling to get signed to psn mines has been telling me my email and password is wrong. weird its started to happen right after the latest update.


Thats cos you is stooopid :lol::wave:


----------

